# Jump Wings



## Soldier of Fortune (19 Jan 2002)

Does anbody know the requirements to be elegible for the Parachute course?


----------



## spacemarine (21 Jan 2002)

I did the course as an army cadet. You need:

6 wk CLI course -doesn‘t matter which, although Storesman or QM (whatever they call it now, don‘t know whether they still have it) probably won‘t look very good on you record, it‘s for slackers

National Star Certification Examination (pass, preferably with a good score)

17 years old (or 16 with a waiver)

Pass a full Canadian Forces medical examination
(no previous joint problems, no skin problems, no current drug use, athsma, no disease, etc) If you don‘t tell em anything you should pass, just lie your way through. Never broke any bones, never been in the hospital, never had surgury, etc

PT req‘s are:
10 chinups
4 miles in under 32 minutes
1 mile under 7.5 minutes
40 pushups
50 situps

These are the bare minimum req‘s.  I‘d suggest being able to do 15 chinups, 4 mile in less than 28 minutes, mile in under 5.5 maybe 70 pushups and several hundred situps. They test everyone and take the top # they need.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (22 Jan 2002)

Ok thanks, I had better start working out if I want this...


----------



## Harris (22 Jan 2002)

Space Marine,

Advising someone to lie their way through a medical is not a bright thing to do.  The standards are there for a reason.  They are used to screen out people who may not be able to complete the course without injuring themselves.  If you injure yourself on course and it becomes found out that you lied on the medical, you will probably not be covered for any expenses and teatment you incurr as a result.  You could also face disciplinary action at your Corp for putting yourself and possibly others at risk.  The best advise to offer to someone is for them to be a physically fit as possible and lay all the cards out on the table.
  :sniper:


----------



## mastergunner91 (7 Jul 2007)

i don't mean to sound like a sea cadet nco who doen't know what jump wings are. But what are they ? ???


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2007)

mastergunner91 said:
			
		

> i don't mean to sound like a sea cadet nco who doen't know what jump wings are. But what are they ? ???



Basic parachutist badge.....or "jump wings"


----------



## mastergunner91 (7 Jul 2007)

okay thank you


----------



## alan_li_13 (21 Jul 2007)

> PT req‘s are:
> 10 chinups
> 4 miles in under 32 minutes
> 1 mile under 7.5 minutes
> ...


Either these standards are outdated, or they have been changed.

I did the course as an army cadet in summer 2005. The standards were 7 chin ups, 1.6 kilometers in 7 minutes 30 seconds, and 32 sit-ups.


----------



## Franko (21 Jul 2007)

That post was made in 2002.

Regards


----------



## Testify (26 Jul 2007)

aspiring officer said:
			
		

> 1.6 kilometers in 7 minutes 30 seconds



1 mile in 7.5 minutes is the same as 1.6 km in 7 minutes and 30 seconds.


----------



## a78jumper (26 Jul 2007)

When I was at CABC in the early 90s we had to recourse an Army Cadet who convinced the courts that he was perfectly capable of performing the requirements of a basic parachutist despite having only one eye. He had been medically RTU'd after completing most of the ground phase when the PI discovered his so called "handicap".  His doctor evidently chose the ignore the vision requirements that were in force in those days. So I am not held too in awe of pre requisites for this or any other course. BTW the individual concerned passed the course second time around, and I employed him a number of times as a casual parachuhtist on TALS training afterwards(he was a reservist by that point), totally without incident. Good guy.


----------



## Testify (26 Jul 2007)

How did he pass vision tests when you have to cover each eye?  Or was it different then?  OR did he do the ol' switch hands, not eyes trick... gets 'em everytime!


----------



## a78jumper (26 Jul 2007)

I suspect the family doctor chose to ignore the vision requirement, or did not understand what it meant. Someone with one eye certainly would have been V5, and thus unsuitable for para training according to the requirement. The courts disagreed, believe it was a human right tribunal.


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Jul 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> How did he pass vision tests when you have to cover each eye?  Or was it different then?  OR did he do the ol' switch hands, not eyes trick... gets 'em everytime!



Prior preparation prevents piss poor performance= 6p's. If he was smart he memorized the eye chart  ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Prior preparation prevents piss poor performance= 6p's. If he was smart he memorized the eye chart  ;D



DEFPOTEC
CETOPFED 

A must for pilots 

Max


----------



## vadeanu (17 Aug 2007)

> Either these standards are outdated, or they have been changed.
> 
> I did the course as an army cadet in summer 2005. The standards were 7 chin ups, 1.6 kilometers in 7 minutes 30 seconds, and 32 sit-ups.



These are the new standards, however, if you are from British Columbia, you must attend a Pre-Parachute screening involving a week of hell where they put you through many physical tests.. including the old standards after you are already beat from ruck and stretcher marches and long runs and sessions of intense physical conditioning.


----------



## medaid (18 Aug 2007)

I believe a Pre-Para installed by PAC Region was a good thing. It produces better candidates for the Jump Course. It is intense, but it is mean that way to filter out those who won't hack it. I think all region should invoke a Pre-Para course.


----------



## a78jumper (18 Aug 2007)

I agree. I got put through a pre para in Petawawa by an Airborne PERI wanna be and it was intense.

Funny thing was I passed the standards the first day, 17 chinups and 60 situps, and then they proceeded to detroy my upper body over the next two weeks (half days) to the point I hurt so bad I could pass neither. Fortunately I had Xmas to heal and then we were tested again early Jan before heading west and passed again no problem. I was going to be off loaded which was a disappointment to putm it mildly. The PT on the actual course was a cakewalk in comparison.


----------



## fung (20 Aug 2007)

anybody have any idea about eyesight requirements for the course?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Aug 2007)

Before anyone jumps in with any smart comments, remember that this is the CADET forums.


----------



## catalyst (20 Aug 2007)

I was told one of the reasons for pre para was to make sure you had an acceptable level of fitness before the course (sometimes at a higher standard) so that once you get ot hte course, you don't kill yourself trying and you are able to enjoy the course more.


----------



## a78jumper (20 Aug 2007)

fung said:
			
		

> anybody have any idea about eyesight requirements for the course?
> [/quote
> 
> There is a requirement what used to be called V3 as I recall, but see my comments earlier in this thread. If you can convince a judge that you can see as well as person with two eyes you will win a human rights tribunal for a recourse even though you have a glass eye. So IMHO the eyesight requirements are not cast in stone.


----------



## vadeanu (6 Sep 2007)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> I was told one of the reasons for pre para was to make sure you had an acceptable level of fitness before the course (sometimes at a higher standard) so that once you get ot hte course, you don't kill yourself trying and you are able to enjoy the course more.



You are what you train yourself to be; become a machine and conquer the course.


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Sep 2007)

Mods feel free to move:

This is more of a question than an answer but yesterday while going through the Canadian Army Routine Orders from the Second World War/Korea time frame I found an interesting order regarding the awarding and authority to wear wings. Paraphrasing it dealt with injuries suffered while completing parachute training. In that if the injuries suffered were severe enough to preclude completion of the course the Commanding Officer had the discretionary powers to award jump wings to the injured member. Anyone have an up to date source on this ?


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2007)

If the person is not fit to complete the course, then he has not completed the course.  Giving him the wings would give other people the wrong impression.... IE that he is qualified to jump, once he recovers from his injuries.... NOT A GOOD IDEA.


----------



## MCpl. Burwell (7 Jun 2008)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> When I was at CABC in the early 90s we had to recourse an Army Cadet who convinced the courts that he was perfectly capable of performing the requirements of a basic parachutist despite having only one eye. He had been medically RTU'd after completing most of the ground phase when the PI discovered his so called "handicap".  His doctor evidently chose the ignore the vision requirements that were in force in those days. So I am not held too in awe of pre requisites for this or any other course. BTW the individual concerned passed the course second time around, and I employed him a number of times as a casual parachuhtist on TALS training afterwards(he was a reservist by that point), totally without incident. Good guy.


That Army Cadet is now CIC in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. He is a really good guy and i can tell you that he is one tough sucker and definetly earned those wings because he had that course twice and each time did great.


----------



## Acer Syrup (9 Jun 2008)

Any CIC officers do the course as an officer?


----------



## medaid (10 Jun 2008)

Acer Syrup said:
			
		

> Any CIC officers do the course as an officer?



Yup... the escort officer usually gets a chance at it I believe. I know of one who got his wings by being the escort officer.


----------



## rage (12 Dec 2008)

I am a CIC Officer from PAC Region. Can anyone give details on what I would need to do to get jump wings as a CIC Officer?


----------



## TCBF (12 Dec 2008)

rage said:
			
		

> I am a CIC Officer from PAC Region. Can anyone give details on what I would need to do to get jump wings as a CIC Officer?



- You would have to successfully complete a Basic Parachute Course.


----------



## rage (12 Dec 2008)

please provide more details. Where would that be? How long is the course? I was PRES and the CIC world is new to me. Would this be a REG Force course?


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Dec 2008)

rage said:
			
		

> please provide more details. Where would that be? How long is the course? I was PRES and the CIC world is new to me. Would this be a REG Force course?



Try searching the forums for "basic para".


----------



## Burrows (12 Dec 2008)

As far as I know, the only way for a CIC officer to get their wings is to be the Escort Officer for the jump course.


----------



## gwp (12 Dec 2008)

rage said:
			
		

> I am a CIC Officer from PAC Region. Can anyone give details on what I would need to do to get jump wings as a CIC Officer?


Go to the authority, RCSU(Pac) SO2 Land or S02 Training.  As noted in this thread you likely have to be selected as officer staff for the course.


----------



## catalyst (13 Dec 2008)

Do you have cadetnet? Look into the army HQ conference and look at previous years' requirements (subject to change, of course)


----------

